# OLD TOWN DISCO SPORT TOP SPEED?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Designed as a displacement hull with rocker.
Harder you push her, the more she squats.

http://www.oldtowncanoe.com/canoes/generalFamily/discovery_sport_15.html


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ten4 guess i will just enjoy her at around 9 or 10 and 20mpg lol  its the prius of skiffs



> Designed as a displacement hull with rocker.
> Harder you push her, the more she squats.
> 
> http://www.oldtowncanoe.com/canoes/generalFamily/discovery_sport_15.html


----------

